
How the internet is changing language - prostoalex
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/oct/11/how-to-speak-internet-online-writing-richard-godwin
======
dang
Different article from 2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4923942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4923942).

